# Open pro against k 50



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

They shot the same range in London and the top pros shot higher scores on unknown yardage . Also had some big names in k 50


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Congrats to them. They judge as well as a RF and most shoot 3d almost exclusively for a living. They are pro's.

I guess I just don't find it as surprising as you seem to.


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> Congrats to them. They judge as well as a RF and most shoot 3d almost exclusively for a living. They are pro's.
> 
> I guess I just don't find it as surprising as you seem to.


You bet me to it tony. 

Is it strange I already know the topics in the 3d discussion before I ever log in.....ESPECIALLY after a asa


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Yep, Tony beat me to it.... No real surprise.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

I just thought about it 23 twelves not one 8 on courses that were up hill down hill ,shadows and bad footing those were not easy ranges .i bet not many people could shoot a rifle free handed and hit that many 12's


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

JimmyP said:


> I just thought about it 23 twelves not one 8 on courses that were up hill down hill ,shadows and bad footing those were not easy ranges .i bet not many people could shoot a rifle free handed and hit that many 12's


I wouldn't take that bet. We thought about this before, a man with a rifle, standing on his own back legs, and a good Field shooter shooting a Field round. Consensus was the man with the rifle would lose.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

what levi did was pretty amazing. but I really don't think he would have shot a higher score with a little black box. I've shot with a few of those guys on a 3d course, and their ability to judge a target impresses me more than their shooting.


----------



## miko0618 (Mar 3, 2005)

They judge with a 6th sense. They know whats best for that shot. A rangefinder cant do that.


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

The Archers who finish in the top of the Open Pro class consistently. Don't need range finders, they judge that well. And they are VERY good archers also! And they are comfortable aiming at something that you can not really see!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

What Levi did was amazing. It's common knowledge that he can shoot lights out, has the ability to judge yardage like a high dollar range finder and _really _knows the targets. I wonder if Levi has unusually good eye sight. Most of the best major league baseball hitters have exceptional eye sight. Maybe his eye balls should be audited to be sure they are human and not some kind of alien or man made contraption.

It has to take a bit of luck to hit that many 12's with zero eights. I don't mean to disparage what he did! With a bit of luck you would not be lead off on the new targets that are very hard to see and distant. Still to be even capable of hitting 23 12's with zero 8's or 5's while judging the distance is crazy!!!

I shot with Chris Perkins the first day (K50) and the only 8 he shot all weekend was on the Leopard which wasn't very far and I'm certain he merely aimed at the wrong "spot"...........and drilled it. I watched him run off 8 or so straight 12's on the last 10 targets on the up hill side of A range. I bet he would have really torn the K50 courses up if he had more experience with the targets.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Bionic Eye


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

TMorelli, I've about identified this guy. I have a couple of phone calls to make and it's done.


----------



## BowtechGen3 (Jul 17, 2012)

wolf44 said:


> what levi did was pretty amazing. but I really don't think he would have shot a higher score with a little black box. I've shot with a few of those guys on a 3d course, and their ability to judge a target impresses me more than their shooting.


X2 those guys are walking range finders


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

Over the years , i have had the opportunity to shoot bowhuner defense ranges with a number of the pro's...these guys are calling it to a half yard..even the longer ones...absolutely amazing.....


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

don't let Perkins fool ya, he was a 3d shooter way before he was a world champion target guy. 


Kstigall said:


> What Levi did was amazing. It's common knowledge that he can shoot lights out, has the ability to judge yardage like a high dollar range finder and _really _knows the targets. I wonder if Levi has unusually good eye sight. Most of the best major league baseball hitters have exceptional eye sight. Maybe his eye balls should be audited to be sure they are human and not some kind of alien or man made contraption.
> 
> It has to take a bit of luck to hit that many 12's with zero eights. I don't mean to disparage what he did! With a bit of luck you would not be lead off on the new targets that are very hard to see and distant. Still to be even capable of hitting 23 12's with zero 8's or 5's while judging the distance is crazy!!!
> 
> I shot with Chris Perkins the first day (K50) and the only 8 he shot all weekend was on the Leopard which wasn't very far and I'm certain he merely aimed at the wrong "spot"...........and drilled it. I watched him run off 8 or so straight 12's on the last 10 targets on the up hill side of A range. I bet he would have really torn the K50 courses up if he had more experience with the targets.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I do think these top guys have excellent eye sight. Kent, from my days of shooting 3D with Timmy Ewers, he could see things on a target at 40 yards with the bare eye that I could barely see with binos.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

wolf44 said:


> don't let Perkins fool ya, he was a 3d shooter way before he was a world champion target guy.


Yea, he mentioned that he shot 3D back in the day. Of course "back in the day" for someone his age is last week. 



shootstraight said:


> I do think these top guys have excellent eye sight. Kent, from my days of shooting 3D with Timmy Ewers, he could see things on a target at 40 yards with the bare eye that I could barely see with binos.


I hear 'ya. Over the years I've shot a fair amount of spots with Tim and he can call close arrows without binos.....


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Who deleted posts on this thread.......and not give a reason to the person that why they were being deleted.....I demand a message from who ever it was...


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> Who deleted posts on this thread.......and not give a reason to the person that why they were being deleted.....I demand a message from who ever it was...


Easy there killer. Don't pop a vessel.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

tmorelli said:


> Easy there killer. Don't pop a vessel.


Lol


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> Who deleted posts on this thread.......and not give a reason to the person that why they were being deleted.....*I demand a message from who ever it was...*


 Easy there pee wee........ It was just a typical grumpy, arrogant, ignorant and very rude post from Pincher. Check out his posts and you'll see a theme of rude childlike posts. He's not man enough to have identifying info in his profile other than "ne florida" but even this old dog tracked him down. it's fairly obvious what he's a Pincher of.


----------



## markdenis (Sep 7, 2010)

DAN MC CARTHY shot as many 12's as Levi, maybe even one more the way the scores read. Simply amazing any of them can shoot that many!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Checking in on this one. Pincher must be gearing up for a good comeback after being deleted.........I personally find him humorous and maybe like a sad little kid starving for attention.....


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

markdenis said:


> DAN MC CARTHY shot as many 12's as Levi, maybe even one more the way the scores read. Simply amazing any of them can shoot that many!


I shot as many 12s as Levi did on Sunday, but I knew the yardage . Waiting my my contingency check from masengil


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Good to see lots of 'Spot' shooters in k50.


----------



## markdenis (Sep 7, 2010)

wolf44 said:


> I shot as many 12s as Levi did on Sunday, but I knew the yardage . Waiting my my contingency check from masengil


Even though you knew the yardage, you still had to make the shot. So shooting that many 12's is darn good! I shoot a little 3-D so I can relate.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> Easy there killer. Don't pop a vessel.


Too late....im in 911....


----------

